
Ask HN: looking for opinions on how to interpret the C++ FQA. - bradford
http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/index.html
======
jepler
The author states a purpose at
[http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/why.html](http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/why.html) and
more at [http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/faq.html](http://yosefk.com/c++fqa/faq.html)

------
bradford
I haven't used C++ in a long time, but I didn't like it when I did use it. The
FQA brought me much comedic joy when I found it, but I'm wondering how serious
the criticism is.

I guess I'm not sure if I should treat the FQA as a valid analysis of C++
shortcomings, an entertaining document, or pointless whining.

Any thoughts?

~~~
_yosefk
Author here. I personally treat it as a valid analysis of C++ shortcomings
that unfortunately fails to address later standards starting with C++11, a
hopefully entertaining document, and, insofar as it can't make someone
compelled to use C++ any less compelled to use it, pointless whining. I think
you hit the nail on the head 3 times. Glad to hear you enjoyed it (in
hindsight, much of my own writing there feels cringeworthy to me, so I'm
always happy when someone sees through the bad parts.)

------
Tomte
Please don't editorialize titles. Your question would have been a good
comment.

~~~
bradford
fixed, thanks.

